# Printing sketch up plans



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys,
as the title may suggest. I am in the process of designing my new garage at home.. I need to apply for permits and i am hoping to use sketchup to do the plans. I can draw no problem, but i need help with A, labelling and putting text and descriptions in the plans and B printing them.. no necessarily to scale but just getting them on paper.
Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

do you have "layout"? it came with my sketchup and I think you can use it to size your sheet and layout your drawings for print. more easily you can export or save "2d view" and it will save a shot of whatever your look at. for this type of thing you'll want to be in parallel projection view vs perspective view. making plans in sketchup is a dirty habit so don't do it too often! youtube should have tutorials on labeling that you can watch step by step.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I assume you are using the "Free" version of Sketchup? If so, download the trial of the "Pro" version which comes with Layout which works with Sketchup. The rest is pretty self explanatory. Play around with it and you will understand how it works.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you been to the city and asked what their permit requirements are? They might have requirements as far as what size paper to use, or if you need a framing plan, foundation plan, sections, site plan, storm drain path, engineering required. If you want to do it on sketch up, find a copy center near by that can print on whatever size paper they require, they might want a 24"x36". I never got very good with sketch up, but it think there's a text tool you click when you're in 2d mode. Did you find where to click to switch to 2d?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I think you want to "export 2D image"
It should be under the file tab on the upper left (i think)


----------



## BoGoCo (Jun 10, 2012)

Tons of information about printing from SketchUp
http://sketchucation.com/forums/searchgoogle.php?keyword=printing+2d+plans


----------

